

Blogger stops to support Opera - PhilipDaineko

Here is what I see when open the blogger dashboard http://www.blogger.com/home in Opera<p>Your browser is no longer supported by Blogger. Some parts of Blogger will not work and you may experience problems. If you are having problems, try Google Chrome. | Dismiss<p>It looks a bit crappy, doesn't it?
======
inetsee
I just now tried opening up the Blogger home page using Opera version 12, and
didn't have any problems.

